# đồng hồ nước sạch



## toaneriko (18/12/21)

*Vai trò của đồng hồ nước sạch.*

_*- Đồng hồ đo nước sạch*_ là loại đồng hồ nước được lắp đặt và sử dụng chủ yếu trong các hộ gia đình, khu chung cư, tòa nhà cao ốc, các dự án nước sạch nông thôn, thành phố, ngoài đảo xa.

-Vai trò chính của đồng hồ nước sạch là dùng để đo lưu lượng nước sử dụng trong sinh hoạt hàng ngày. Thông thường, loại đồng hồ này thường có kích thước nhỏ với  size vào khoảng DN15-DN600. Sau đây, hãy cùng Eriko tham khảo một số loại đồng hồ đo nước sạch được ưa dùng hiện nay:

*+,  Đồng hồ đo nước sạch vikido.*

-Hãng sản xuất: Bộ quốc phòng

-Xuất xứ: Việt Nam

-Size: DN15-DN600

-Mặt số hiển thị: 00000 m3

-Lưu lượng thể tích tối đa: 3 m3/h

-Lưu lượng thể tích nhỏ nhất: 0,050 m3/h

-Lưu lượng thể tích định danh: 1,5 m3/h

-Cấp đo lường: Cấp B

-Sai số: +-5%







*>>>>>>  Xem thêm  Đồng Hồ Nước Lạnh   <<<<<<*

*+, Đồng Hồ Nước Fuda.*

-Hãng sản xuất : Ningbo, FUDA

-Xuất sứ: Trung Quốc

-Đơn vị nhập khẩu và phân phối : Minh Hòa Thành

-Size – kích thước đường ống  : DN15- DN1000

-Cấp chính xác : cấp B

-Thân : gang

-Kết nôi: kiểu lắp ren,  bắt bích – hai mặt bích bắt bulong

-Hiển thị mặt số trực tiếp : 00000m3

-Đơn vị hiển thị nhỏ nhất : 1m3

-Đơn vị đo nhỏ nhất : 1 lít

-Áp lực làm việc : 0,3-16 bar

-Nhiệt độ làm việc : 0-40 độ C
* 
+,  Đồng hồ nước sạch Unik.*

-Hãng sản xuất: Unik

-Xuất xứ: Đài Loan

-Nhà cung cấp: Điện lạnh Eriko

-Chất liệu :Gang

-Kết nối : bắt ren

-Hiển thị : mặt số 999999 m3

-Đơn vị hiển thị nhỏ nhất : 1m3

-Đơn vị đo nhỏ nhất :  1 lít

-Kích thước : DN15

-Áp lực làm việc : 0,3 - 16 bar

-Nhiệt độ làm việc : 0-30 độ C











*>>>>>>>>  Tổng Kho Đồng Hồ Nước Các Loại  xem ở đây   <<<<<<<<<*

*+, Đồng hồ nước sạch Asahi.*

-Nhà sản xuất: Thái Lan

-Nhãn hiệu : Asahi

-Size : DN15-DN400

-Thân : Đồng 

-Bộ đếm : số trực tiếp 0000,000m3

-Mặt hiện thị trực tiếp nhỏ nhất đến : 1 lít

-Đơn vị đo nhỏ nhất : 1 lít

-Bánh răng cơ học được làm bằng nhựa chịu nhiệt có độ bền cao

-Sai số cho phép tiêu chuẩn đat : +- 2

-Tình trạng: còn hàng

-Bảo hành: 12 tháng








*+,  Đồng đo nước sạch Itron.*

-Nhãn hiệu: Woltex, Multimag

-Hãng sản xuất: Itron

-Xuất xứ: Pháp

-Cấp B

-Kết nối ren, hoặc nối bích

-Size: DN15-DN600

-Áp lực tối đa: 0-16bar

-Nhiệt độ: 0-90 độ C

-Mặt hiển thị: 99999,999

-Tình trạng: Hàng có sẵn

-Bảo hành: 12 tháng









*>>>>>>   Mua Đồng Hồ Lưu lượng xem ngay ở đây    <<<<<<*

*+, Đồng Hồ nước Zenner.*

-Hãng sản xuất: Zenner – coma

-Vật liệu: Gang, đồng thau

-Kiểu kết nói: Bắt ren hoặc bắt bích

-Mặt hiển thị số 9999,9999

-Kích thước: DN15, DN20 – DN600

-Xuất sứ: Germany, hoặc Liên Doanh Đức

-Mã sản phẩm: WPH -N

-Đơn vị hiển thị nhỏ nhất: 1 lít, nghĩa là 0.001m3

-Kiểu đồng hồ: Dạng cơ hoặc dạng từ

-Áp lực làm việc tối đa cho phép: 16 bar

-Nhiệt độ 0-40 độ C

-Bảo hành 12 tháng

-Có đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm định, đo thử nghiệm

-Ngoài ra, Eriko còn cung cấp các loại _*đồng hồ nước sạch*_ khác như: zenner, komax, shinhan, pmax, kent… nhập khầu  chính hãng.



*Ưu điểm.*


- Đồng hồ kiểu, đa tia, kiểu ướt mặt dầu, mặt khô, mặt số ngang dễ đọc, vận hành bằng hệ thống cánh quạt, đảm báo độ chính xác cao, rất nhạy trong phạm vi lưu lượng nước rộng

- Vật liệu chế tạo là nhựa ABS trên nắp, bền tốt, hoạt động ổn định, đáng tin cậy.

- Hộp số chứa chất lỏng bên trong đồng thời được lắp khít với thân của đồng hồ nên đảm bảo thông số rất rõ ràng, tuổi thọ cao và dễ đọc, bền với thời tiết xấu.

- Kiểu dáng đẹp, thông dụng với người dùng.

- Có thể sử dụng với mọi môi trường thời tiết, rất phù hợp với môi trường khí hậu việt nam. 



*>>>>>>>>      Xem thêm Đồng Hồ Đo Nước Điện Tử     <<<<<<<*



*Đặc điểm đồng hồ đo nước sạch.*


- Đồng hồ đo nước sạch thường được dùng để lắp đặt trong các hộ gia đình, chung cư, phòng trọ, khu nông thôn, các hệ thống cung cấp nước sạch với các đặc điểm sau:



- Thiết kế với kích thước nhỏ gọn thường là size DN15



- Đa dạng mẫu mã, chủng loại với các hãng khác nhau



- Dễ dàng tháo rỡ, lắp đặt



- Thường làm bằng gang với độ bền cao, mặt đồng hồ khô ráo





- Gía thành rẻ, phù hợp dùng trong đo nước sinh hoạt

 
*Mua đồng hồ nước sạch ở đâu?*


-Nhiều năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực cơ điện , Eriko tự hào mang tới cho quý khách hàng các sản phẩm đồng hồ đo nước sạch, đồng hồ đo nước thải, đồng hồ nước nóng… nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc với đầy với đầy đủ chứng từ kiểm định CO-CQ đảm bảo chất lượng tốt, uy tín.



-Với các dòng đồng hồ nước sản xuất tại Việt nam, các sản phẩm của chúng tôi phân phối đều có tem kiểm định chất lượng, đo lường của cục đo lường quốc gia mang tới niềm tin nơi quý khách hàng.



-Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko tự hào là đối tác cung cấp các sản phẩm đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước lớn nhất tại Việt Nam được các nhà thầu, nhà đầu tư, công ty nước sạch tin dùng.










_*Điện lạnh Eriko - Địa chỉ mua đồng hồ đo nước sạch uy tín*_



*>>>>>>>   Xem Ngay Đồng Hồ Nước Flowtech  <<<<<*



-Để được báo giá đồng hồ đo nước sạch sớm nhất cũng như được tư vấn, chọn mua, đồng hồ nước các loại, quý khách hàng hãy liên hệ ngay tới _*hotline*_: *0961713490 *. Xin cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã tin tưởng chọn lựa Eriko chúng tôi, rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.



*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*



*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu - Xã Tân Triều - Huyện Thanh Trì - TP Hà nội.*



*VP - Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

